# facing problem with employer



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All,

i m a expat living in Dubai for the past two yrs.recently i resigned from my job after completing 23 mths wid them,(serving one month notice)...but my employed had deducted 45 days salary from my fnfinal and now they are making me run for visa cancellation as i had went to tecom for resolving our conflict....can anyone please advice me as to how to go about with them now as i have to apply for new visa.

its URGENT.


----------



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

is anyone help me in this regard...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm really not understanding exactly what your issue is, sorry.

Is it that you were deducted money that was owed to you ? Was any explanation given for this? If you feel this is unfair and wrong you should go to the Ministry of Labour and file a case.

As for the visa issue I also don't understand what the problem is. Are they not wanting to cancel the visa? What exactly is the issue here?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

newexpats said:


> is anyone help me in this regard...


the word 'please' usually helps to get more answers...


----------



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

thnx for consideration.

My employer (a free zone body shopping co.) had given me three yrs visa (which i guess is a standard practice) since i had resigned after 23 mths,they had deducted the amount stating that i need to complete three yrs otherwise they can deduct 45 days salary. I went to TECOM to look into and mediate so that i can get my full n final but everything was in vain.Just bcoz i don't want to get into legal and all (as i don't know abt the laws here in dubai) i accepted my calculation of full n final and told my employer to cancel my visa.

now the issue is they are not answering my calls and delaying the whole process deliberately


----------



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

can i file a case in court against my employer if so then can i have some insight please...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

newexpats said:


> can i file a case in court against my employer if so then can i have some insight please...


Your first stop should be the Minstry of Labour as I already suggested, you can file a complain with them and they will investigate your case and call your employer to mediate. Bring a copy of your contract, payment slips, final payment etc.


----------



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

many thnx for the reply...i went to the labour dispute deptt where they are asking me to file a case as meeting with my employer didnot yield any result. in case i file a case and my employer (who knows so many people in labour ministry and various other places as he is used to keep employees salary at the time of leaving) win then what are the consequences i may face???

thnking you in anticipation

warm regards


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

newexpats said:


> many thnx for the reply...i went to the labour dispute deptt where they are asking me to file a case as meeting with my employer didnot yield any result. in case i file a case and my employer (who knows so many people in labour ministry and various other places as he is used to keep employees salary at the time of leaving) win then what are the consequences i may face???
> 
> thnking you in anticipation
> 
> warm regards



Will your employer be able to affect you if you file a case against him? I don't know and I don't think there's a way for you to know either unless you take the risk and go and file a case. 

The MOL is obliged to help you and I've known of a couple of cases (both women from the Philippines) who filed cases when their previous employer tried to deduct some moneys from their final payment, and the person they were dealing with at the Ministry of Labour was actually quite helpful and in the end they were given all the pay they were entitled to. Their former employer also claimed she knew many people at MOL and blah blah and was trying to intimidate them so they wouldn't file the case, but they still went and did it. It was a pain as they had to go so many times to the MOL and their former boss kept missing appointments, but in the end they got their passports back, their tickets to go home, and all the money that was owed to them, so it was well worth it. Later on they just joined different companies and didn't have any issues after that. 

So I'd suggest you still file the case. Is precisely because a lot of employees are too afraid of speaking up that those abusive employers get away with so much. If you are being threatened by your employer you should also tell about those threats to the MOL.


----------



## newexpats (Oct 3, 2012)

i appreciate your reply.I have another query as nothing is mentioned on my contract regarding the tenor then how can someone find out about the type of the contract.

Will it be fixed for three yr as i have a visa for three yrs. 

kind regards


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Perhaps you have an unlimited contract then. But as I said, best to go directly to MOL and ask them for advice for your particular case.


----------



## Rasha Refaat (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey just want to add that as per Free zone law companies can deduct 45 days from an employee who resigned before finishing the contract with them, so MOL will not help in this point .

check for the visa case 
good luck


----------

